# Toilet training win!!



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

I was so excited, I just had to share!! My little 11 week old BrownBear took herself outside for wees after her nap, all by herself for the very first time! Usually I carry her out after naps/food/play but I saw her wake up and waddle outside by herself! I had to quickly run to get a treat to give her! Then later, I went over to my neighbours house to introduce them to her and after a bit of playing she walked away from us. I found her at the door waiting for me to let her out for potty!! She has never ever done this! I was seriously so happy I could have cried! Haha 

I'm just so proud of her, I thought she was going to take ages to potty train because she spends most of her time outside (her choice) and I'm not always there to praise her when she does her business. (We have a small garden that is safe for her to play in by herself and not get into any mischief).

Anyway, I just needed to share this with fellow Hav owners because I know you'll all understand why I'm so excited by this! Haha

And I know that she has a lot more potty training to go but it's the little wins that get you through!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Now that really is something to get excited about and I can definitely relate! That is fantastic!!! :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! That's a GREAT start!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Very impressive for a very smart little girl.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Good news!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

That's great! :whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff. But do go out with her and reward her . You have to be there to encourage them and reward them. Rewards should be right after performances. Don't take her in right away, try to play with her outside. Happy training.


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Great stuff. But do go out with her and reward her . You have to be there to encourage them and reward them. Rewards should be right after performances. Don't take her in right away, try to play with her outside. Happy training.


Yep, I always have the treats close by so I can reward her right after she does her business and I do stay with her until she goes, but admittedly, I don't always notice her walking outside. I should be more diligent and watch to see when she walks out to the garden. Thanks so much for the tips, I will definitely start playing with her outside afterwards and watching her every move!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I agree with Dave that you should reward when you can but Atticus was similar and was out a lot. I think it worked really well because he just got used to peeing outside and was very easy to train. I know people have lots of trouble with house training but Atticus hardly ever made a mistake in the house. Of course I watched him like a hawk! Your pup is adorable!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> I agree with Dave that you should reward when you can but Atticus was similar and was out a lot. I think it worked really well because he just got used to peeing outside and was very easy to train. I know people have lots of trouble with house training but Atticus hardly ever made a mistake in the house. Of course I watched him like a hawk! Your pup is adorable!!!


I think this is sort of the same (from the puppy's perspective) as those of us who have an indoor potty solution, especially if the pup was used to it before even leaving the breeder. Because it's just always available, it's easy for the puppy, and leads to less accidents. (and less frustration on the owner's part!!!:biggrin1

Unfortunately, living in the north east, more than half the year it's too cold to leave doors open, and when it's not too cold, there are mosquitos.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

COngratulations!!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh he is just the cutest smartest little Bear.:whoo:


----------



## redw&blue (Dec 25, 2011)

I can't wait for that to start happening with us. Must be nice to have a potty trained puppy.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

:whoo: Congratulations!!!


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulations :whoo: I will hold on to the hope by the time Cooper is 11 weeks he gets his act together lol


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm lucky she loves the outdoors, I think that's why she was easier to potty train. She'll go outside in rain, hail or shine and is happy to just play out there for hours by herself (as long as she knows I'm nearby!). She's pretty self sufficient and not too needy. The breeder certainly chose the right pup for me! She loves being around me but also needs her "Bear time" too, much like myself 

She's 14 weeks old now and we've only had 2 accidents inside the house since my original post. That's pretty good I think 

Thanks again for the kind words everyone x


----------

